# Setze meine Hoffnung in Euch



## jopa_oa (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo Buffies,

obwohl ich mich errinnern kann das es so ein Thema schon mal gab konnte ich den Thread nicht finden. Also setze ich meine Hoffnungen erneut in Euch.
Und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem:

Wenn ich mich einlogge kann ich erstmal ne Weile ohne Probleme zocken. Aber so nach ca. ner halben Stunde wird die Serververbindung unterbrochen. Beim erneuten Einloggen kann ich wieder weiterspielen. ABER!!!!! In immer kürzer werdenen Abständen unterbricht es mir die Serververbindung. Gestern war meine "Rekordspielzeit" bis zum nächsten Unterbruch ganze 45 Sekunden^^. Und das obwohl meine Internetverbindung kein Problem hat.
Ich meine mich zu errinnern dass hier mal jemand so ein ähnliches Problem hatte und Ihm geraten wurde den Cache-Ordner zu leeren. Könnte mir bitte jemand nochmal erklären was und wie ich da vorgehen muss?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Belphega (27. Juli 2009)

Ich rate dir den WTF-Ordner zu löschen.
Danach startest du den Rechner neu.

Deine Addon-Einstellungen sind dann futsch, die musste ingame neu einstelln.
Aber ansonsten sollts wieder gehn :/ War zumindest bei mir so.

Liebe Grüße.


----------



## Natsumee (27. Juli 2009)

Versuchs am besten im Technik Forum hier auf Buffed oder im Offizielen WoW Forum auch im Technik Forum. Findest da sicher mehr Informationen.


----------



## Chelrid (27. Juli 2009)

es gibt in deinem wow root verzeichnis 2 ordner

WTF

Cache

Im WTF Ordner sind deine Einstellungen für das Spiel, die Addons usw gespeichert. löscht du den, sind alle einstellungen weg und du musst addons usw neu einstellen.

der Cache ordner wird sicher einige sachen vom spiel zwischenspeichern, welche genau weiß ich nicht.

aber wenn du beide ordner löscht, hast du in der regel ein jungfräuliches wow


----------



## Vesir (27. Juli 2009)

hatte das auch mal zu BC zeiten versuchs mal mit Spybot-SD Resident das hat bei mir geholfen .


----------



## Huds (27. Juli 2009)

jopa_oa schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu errinnern dass hier mal jemand so ein ähnliches Problem hatte und Ihm geraten wurde den Cache-Ordner zu leeren. Könnte mir bitte jemand nochmal erklären was und wie ich da vorgehen muss?



Wie du da vorgehen musst? Ganz einfach, deinen Internetanbieter kündigen und einen neuen nehmen. Was die Tipps hier mit irgendwelchen addos sollen wiess ich nicht, addons haben gar kein Zugriff auf die api und können keinen Verbindungsabbruch verursachen. Kindergeschwätz.

Viel Erfolg dabei


----------



## Natsumee (27. Juli 2009)

Naja Huds das stimmt auch net...

@ TE wie ich dir ja vorgeschlagen habe gehe lieber ins Techniker Forum wie du sehen kannst sagt jeder was anderes^^ Das Einfachste ist ja schon Cache und WTF löschen. Und was Huds erzählt hat wenig sinn da dein Internet ja wie du sagst stabil läuft.


----------



## behh (27. Juli 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Wie du da vorgehen musst? Ganz einfach, deinen Internetanbieter kündigen und einen neuen nehmen. Was die Tipps hier mit irgendwelchen addos sollen wiess ich nicht, addons haben gar kein Zugriff auf die api und können keinen Verbindungsabbruch verursachen. Kindergeschwätz.
> 
> Viel Erfolg dabei



bevor du irgendeine unwahrheit von dir gibst, informiert dich erstmal über die materie.
aber is ja gang und gäbe hier mittlerweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aitaro (27. Juli 2009)

wenns immer kürzer wird die spielzeit hört es sich für mich an als würd die graka zu warm werden oO

wenn se nen aktiv kühler hat schau mal nach ob der lüfter sich noch dreht.. bei passiv kühler - kA ;D

ansonsten.. Crogramme/World of Warcraft/ da findes deinen cache und wtf ordner ^^


----------



## Antilli (27. Juli 2009)

Ich würde dir auch empfehlen, Graphik- und Netzwerktreiber (Ethernet...) up to date zu halten. Ich hatte auch mal zu Classic Zeiten mal immer diese DC´s. Seitdem Ziehe ich spätestens nach einem Patch neue Ethernet-Treiber.


----------



## Moktheshock (27. Juli 2009)

Meine Freundin hatte das pro vor ca 6 monaten auch, das trat immer auf wenn der downloader angesprungen is.


----------



## Battlecattle (27. Juli 2009)

Aitaro schrieb:


> wenns immer kürzer wird die spielzeit hört es sich für mich an als würd die graka zu warm werden oO
> 
> wenn se nen aktiv kühler hat schau mal nach ob der lüfter sich noch dreht.. bei passiv kühler - kA ;D
> 
> ansonsten.. Crogramme/World of Warcraft/ da findes deinen cache und wtf ordner ^^



/golfclap
Was machen dann Vista-Nutzer... jeder sollte selber wissen wohin er WoW installiert hat, oder zur Not über die Desktopverknüpfung dies herrausfinden (Rechtsklick -> Eigenschaften)
Wenn die Graka zu heiß wird, dann geht dein PC in den Sleepmodus oder du bekommst einen bluescreen, aber niemals wird dadurch die Verbindung unterbrochen... Was soll die Graka mit dem Dateiverkehr zu tun haben?

Jeder ISP (Internet Service provider) "sollte" fähig sein das bisschen traffic zu stemmen. Leitungsabrüche oder ähnliches würde man auch bei downloads oder beim surfen bemerken. Gut mit nem 56k modem könnte es passieren, aber wer hat solche Relikte noch ernsthaft im Einsatz?
Bei kleinen DSL- Leitungen (DSL-lite etc) kann es sein, das der backgroundloader zu viel Bandbreite frisst. Gegebenenfalls diesen deaktivierten. 

Wenn das löschen des WTF und Cache Ordners nicht hilft, schau mal ins offizielle WoW-Supportforum, dort gibt es einen ausgezeichneten Thread zu Routereinstellungen und Portfreigaben. Link unten &#8595;
Manchmal äußert sich ein solches Problem mit NPCs oder Spieler mit den Namen "Unbekannte Entinität" muss aber nicht, auf jeden Fall sollte man einen Verbindungsabruch vorher an nicht reagieren des loot-Fensters oder Npc bemerken.

Pauschal zu Treiberupdates zu raten ist imho ganz arg böse... Manch ein neuer Treiber macht mehr Probleme (dabei rede ich nicht mal von beta oder gar alpha Versionen)


http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...49556&sid=3


----------



## jopa_oa (27. Juli 2009)

Uih. Es ist immer wieder erfreulich wie schnell man hier Hilfe bekommt. Vielen Dank für eure Tipps und Ratschläge.
Werde mir mal die Ordner zur Brust nehmen und mir meine Grafik-Karte genauer anschauen.

Was ich auch sehr interessant finde ist der Beitrag von "Moktheshock". Weil wenn ich mir das recht überlege habe ich das Problem eigentlich erst seit dem mir beim Aufrufen von WoW gesagt wird das im Hintergrund die ersten Patchnotes heruntergeladen werden. Hmmmm, kann man das denn irgendwie unterbinden?


----------



## Mr_Multikill (27. Juli 2009)

als der blizz downloader bei mir noch am laden war hatte ich auch ständig discos...
also ich hab mich mit nem char eingeloggt und bin dann sofort wieder raus geflogen :/
hab dann nach n paar versuchen (addons aus usw.) entnervt aufgegeben und was anderes gezockt.
am nächsten tag hab ich es wieder probiert (blizz downloader war fertig) und tadaa, funtzelt wieder 1A 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße
Fetti / fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (27. Juli 2009)

So das einfachste was du erstmal machcen kannst ist die repair.exe durchlaufen zulassen, wenn sie dir nix sagt, miss mal mit GPU-Z die Temperatur deiner Grafikkarte.

Edit sagt WoW über die Exe und nicht den Luncher starten, dann ist auch kein Downloader an, oder aber normal starten > Optionen > Downloader > Nach Spiel Ende starten.


----------



## Throgan (27. Juli 2009)

Man lädt den Patch, nich die Patchnotes =)

Du kannst im Downloader einstellen ob er während Du WoW zockst schon laden soll, oder erst wenn WoW beendet wird....glaub abstellen kann man es auch, dann kannst Dir den Patch auch von den Community Seiten ziehen..Gamona z.B.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (27. Juli 2009)

Also ich hatte soein Problem auch mal.
Konnte halt nur in unregelmäßigen abständen spielen und wurde abundzu rausgeworfen.
War meist in 10 min tackt. Aber es gab auch zeiten bei mier wo ich mal ganze zwei stunden spielen konnte.

Hört sich deinem Problem recht ähnlich an.
Also bei mier war es ein Internet Problem.
Hast du vielleicht sowas wie ne Fritzbox angeschlosssen wegem internet? 
Daruaf kannst du nemlich zugreifen und nachsehen wann verbindung zum internet hergestellt und abgebrochen wurde.

Hatte damals versucht über dem Pc die verbindung zu testen wo er mier auch gezeigt hat das eine verbindung besteht. Das war allerdings nur in diesem Moment.
Würde dier raten mal auf deiner box nachzusehen wenn du sowas hasst. Sollte die verbindung dauerhaft bestehen und du trotzdem rausfliegen hab ich leider keine Idee für dich.
Vielleicht haben die anderen ja sonst ne Lösung.

Sollte es aber an der verbindung liegen musst du bei deinem Internet anbieter anrufen. Hatte sich bei mier dann ganz schnell geklärt.


----------



## Morfelpotz (27. Juli 2009)

Blizz Downloader -> Einstellungen für den Downloader -> "Nach dem beenden von WoW runterladen" 

Wenn man besagte option einstellt, gibts beim zocken keine Probs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lasse mein rechner an Patchdays (ausnahmsweise) über nacht laufen, dann stresst mich das nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don_ftw (27. Juli 2009)

Also ich hatte anfangs auch das selbe Problem. 
Ich spielte aber mit WLAN, als ich auf LAN umgestiegen bin habe ich diese Probleme nicht mehr.

Mfg Don


----------



## DoktorElmo (27. Juli 2009)

Aitaro schrieb:


> wenns immer kürzer wird die spielzeit hört es sich für mich an als würd die graka zu warm werden oO
> 
> wenn se nen aktiv kühler hat schau mal nach ob der lüfter sich noch dreht.. bei passiv kühler - kA ;D
> 
> ansonsten.. Crogramme/World of Warcraft/ da findes deinen cache und wtf ordner ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






@TE: Hast du auch während des normalem Internet-Verkehrs DC´s ? Also zum Beispiel beim downloaden, chatten etc?

Dann liegt das entweder am Router oder am Provider. Sofern du einen Router hast, kannst ja mal im Verbindungslog nachschauen ob du generell DC´s hast oder eben nicht. Ansonsten würde ich dir auch mal raten einfach den Cache Ordner zu löschen.


----------



## imbaaapala (27. Juli 2009)

So ich benutze den Thread mal um mein Problem der Öffentlichkeit zu präsentieren.
folgendes:
Ich benutze einen Fritz WLan Stick verbunden mit einem USB-Verlängerungskabel um näher am Router zu sein.Mein Router ist irgendwas von DLink ( wurde von meinen Anbieter gestellt).
Ab und zu deaktiviert sich mein Stick einfach ( die Lichter am Stick gehen aus), dann ziehe ich ihn aus dem Verlängerungskabel warte bis das döpdöp von Vista kommt, setze ihn wieder rein dann kommt düpdüp und dann geht er wieder, an sich ist es ok wenn er dann wieder funkioniert nur nervig immer aufstehen zu müssen und an sich denke ich muss das auch einfach nicht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Stick geht manchmal aus wenn ich nur so im INternet surfe und dann mal ein Video gucke oder an sich mal was mache was von meinen anderen Aktivitäten im Internet abweicht. Noch eine Beobachtung ist das der Stick recht warm ist beim rausziehen( hab mir auch schon überlegt ob er sich wegen einer zu hohen Betriebstemperatur selbst abschaltet, kann es mir aber nicht vorstellen) und ich benutze Windowas Vista.

Hoffe auf eine Lösung 

So far...


----------



## Mystic_Blue (27. Juli 2009)

Aitaro schrieb:


> wenn se nen aktiv kühler hat schau mal nach ob der lüfter sich noch dreht.. bei passiv kühler - kA ;D


Bei ner Passiven Karte einfach mal temporär einen Lüfter auf die Kühlrippen setzen. Wenn es dann besser wird schauen ob die Befestigungen noch in Ordnung sind oder GraKa direkt austauschen.


----------



## Anduris (27. Juli 2009)

Einfach mal den kompletten Cahce Ordner löschen. Dann nochmal probieren.


----------



## Mystic_Blue (27. Juli 2009)

imbaaapala schrieb:


> Ab und zu deaktiviert sich mein Stick einfach ( die Lichter am Stick gehen aus), dann ziehe ich ihn aus dem Verlängerungskabel warte bis das döpdöp von Vista kommt, setze ihn wieder rein dann kommt düpdüp und dann geht er wieder, an sich ist es ok wenn er dann wieder funkioniert nur nervig immer aufstehen zu müssen und an sich denke ich muss das auch einfach nicht sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klingt für mich nach einem zusammenbruch der Spannungsversorgung. Wenn zuviel USB-Geräte am PC ohne aktivem Hub dazwischen hängen kann es schon passieren das bei erhöhter Belastung die Spannung bei den Geräten mit dem größten Stromverbrauch zusammenbricht. Lädst Du beispielsweise deinen MP3-Player oder ähnliches noch über den PC? Oder nutzt Du einen Ventilator, Kaffetassenwärmer, G15-Tastatur oder ähnliches? Probier mal ob es auch so ist wenn Du als einziges USB-Gerät den Stick am PC hast.  

Wenn es dann läuft am besten einen externen USB-Hub mit eigenem Netzteil besorgen. Dann sollte sowas nicht mehr auftreten.


----------



## Æxtron (27. Juli 2009)

lösch den Cache Ordner so hats bei mir auch geklappt =)


----------

